# Help! Heat Mats or Habistat Reptile Radiator, whats best?



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

I'm planning on building a 4'x2'x2' viv for a pair of Royal Pythons I'm getting and I'm not sure what to use for heat. If i use heat mats i will have to use two of them because the sizes they come in, seen the "Habistat Reptile Radiator" on sites and it looks good but i dont know if it is up to the job, or if it is even suitable for royal Pythons.

hope some one can help me with my predicament

Rob


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ive always used ceramics with a pulse stat for mine and swear by them


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I found mats tend not to raise the air temp, and were a pain with royals. Ceramics work better and are only slightly more expensive.


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

so i should get the Habistat Reptile Radiator over the mats? or do i get a 
*Ceramic Heat Emitter?*


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Its really down to personal coice. Personally I'd say ceramic myself as that is what I use and I find it works well, I've heard good things about the radiators as well though so either would probably work fine.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Rob_in_essex said:


> so i should get the Habistat Reptile Radiator over the mats? or do i get a
> *Ceramic Heat Emitter?*


 
I'd say the ceramic, but if not the radiator, im not a fan personally of heat mats in large vivs with chunky snakes but thats my opinion, the good thing with ceramics and the radiators is(as been said) they heat the air better and give a good heat gradient over a wider area

But whatever you choose make sure its got a stat


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

what about a red lamp run on a dimmer? 

Thats how i keep my Vince


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

im running two reptile rads now and in my opinion worth every penny, dont blow, slim profile and dont have to be replaced and very efficient!


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

So a reptile rad will be powerful enough to heat a 4'x2'x2' viv to 85F?


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

personally i prefer ceramics ive never used reptile radiators but wether its true or not i dont know but i have been told reptile radiators are great but if ur trying to heat a viv 3ft or larger your gonna have to have the radiator running on its highest temps to heat the viv and something being pushed to its limit 24/7 is going to wear it out faster and ur more likely to have problems like i said this may not be true but if ur seriously considering one for a 4ft viv its worth asking around more about that as about 3 people have told me this


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i use a reptile rad in my beardie viv which is the same size and it heats it up no problem


----------



## wiz (Feb 1, 2009)

what size rad do you use then and how much


----------

